# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum > قسم الترجمة >  لاحظ الفرق...........

## ajluni top

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله......

لاحظوا الفرق بين المعنى الحرفي و المعنوي


Birds of feather flock together -1

الترجمة الحرفية :

الطيور ذات الريش المتشابه تسير مع بعضها

الترجمة الدقيقة :

الطيور على أشكالها تقع



Beggars do not choose - 2

الترجمة الحرفية :

المتسولون لا يستطيعون الاختيار

الترجمة الدقيقة :

أشحاذ وتشارط



A word to a wise man is enough - 3

الترجمة الحرفية :

تكفي كلمة واحدة للرجل الحكيم

الترجمة الدقيقة :

إن اللبيب من الإشارة يفهم



4- All is not gold that glitters

الترجمة الحرفية :

ليس كل ما يلمع ذهباً

الترجمة الدقيقة :

ما كل بيضاء شحمة
وما كل سوداء فحمة



5- If the blind lead the blind, both shall fall into the ditch

الترجمة الحرفية :

إذا الأعمى قاد الأعمى كلاهما يسقط في الحفرة

الترجمة الدقيقة :

قد ضلّ من كانت العميان تهديه



Like father , like son

الترجمة الحرفية :

مثل الابن مثل الأب

الترجمة الدقيقة :

الولد قطعة من أبيه
الولد سر أبيه 


و مشكورين لمروركم :Icon15:

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور يا عجلوني ...

الله لا يحرمنا منك يا رب ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

موضوع جميل شكرا

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور عجلوني على الترجمات الجميل و المفيدة 

الله لا يحرمنا من ابدعاتك

----------


## ajluni top

والله ومشكرين عالمرور الرائع

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

موضوع عجبني كثير والله

مشكوور

----------


## ajluni top

> موضوع عجبني كثير والله
> 
> مشكوور


*و مرورك اسعدني كثير والله*

----------


## هديل القضاة

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعه جدا

----------


## M7MD

*مشكوووووووووور*

----------


## ajluni top

> *مشكوووووووووور*



U r welcome

----------


## anoucha

أنا هاي مشكلتي أحيانا بترجم حرفيا و بقع بالغلط ماني عارفة كيف عالج هاي المشكلة
شكرررررررا للموضوع المفيد

----------


## لؤلؤة الحياة

جزيل الشكر على الموضوع أو الملاحظات ، أتمنى أن يكون محل إفادة الجميع.
 :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

:Smile:

----------

